# Opening day of Dove season



## reelx11 (Aug 23, 2016)

What guns are yall guys shooting on opening day of dove season next Saturday? I will be shooting my new Benelli M2 I bought few months ago. Cant wait! 

Good Luck and be safe!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 23, 2016)

benelli m2 20ga


----------



## seaduck (Aug 23, 2016)

Remington versa max


----------



## HuntDawg (Aug 23, 2016)

Berretta A300.  My buddy just got the Versa Max Waterfowl that he will be shooting. We took it to the skeet range and I was impressed.


----------



## reelx11 (Aug 23, 2016)

Gut pile-  I have benelli m2 as well but in 12ga though.  What choke u using? I might use light modified and modified choke


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 23, 2016)

Belgium made Browning Auto 5 Sweet 16.  It's a dove slayer.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 23, 2016)

Not sure yet.


----------



## SC Hunter (Aug 23, 2016)

I will either carry my old Belgium made A5, a stoeger 3020 or a Beretta 686 Silver Pigeon I just picked up this week. I'll decide when the morning comes which one I grab.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 24, 2016)

Yildiz A71 20 gauge. Picked it up last fall and ran it through duck season. It performed flawless. Can't wait to run in on the dove field.


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 24, 2016)

Winchester Model 12 16 gauge.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 24, 2016)

Ole Preacher will be using His Remington Special&#55357;&#56448;&#55356;&#57140;


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 24, 2016)

Ole Preacher will be using His Remington Special??


----------



## ronmac13 (Aug 24, 2016)

Just a cheap maverick 88


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 24, 2016)

Benelli SBE I 12 ga.


----------



## mose (Aug 24, 2016)

25 yr old 870 and 2-5 boxes of #8


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Aug 24, 2016)

traded the old Beretta in on a Versamax, gonna see if I can finally get a few of those high flyers


----------



## seaduck (Aug 24, 2016)

We love the versa maxes.  Myself, wife, sister in law and my dad all have them.  I can say its one gun that will eat anything you put into it.  We shoot the carlson light modified chokes.


----------



## Skinnyman (Aug 24, 2016)

My Ruger Red Label


----------



## SC Hunter (Aug 24, 2016)

I pulled all the possible shotguns out of the safe this evening and I've made up my mind, I'm shooting old reliable my Belgium made A5. My girlfriend will probably shoot my youth model 870 that I carry during turkey season unless she wants to shoot the stoeger 3020.


----------



## RockyMountainBasser (Aug 25, 2016)

Remington 1300 12 gauge.


----------



## Benjammin (Aug 25, 2016)

Benelli M2 12 gauge


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Aug 25, 2016)

+40 yr old 20ga rem 1100 in my avatar,, solid meat gun..


----------



## JHannah92 (Aug 25, 2016)

Winchester SX3.


----------



## Bill3508 (Aug 25, 2016)

Benelli performance shop Cordoba 12/28.


----------



## reelx11 (Aug 25, 2016)

I'll be shooting Federal 1-1/8 Oz #8 with either LM or M choke with my left handed Benelli M2 12/28


----------



## Katalee (Aug 26, 2016)

Versa Max also.


----------



## OEB0630 (Aug 27, 2016)

Browning 725 Citori - if I can find a place!  Thought I was going to be out of town, so I didn't secure a hunt spot.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 27, 2016)

Benelli Montefeltro 20 ga   SkeetII(light modified) Trulock Prohunter Choke .... most likely Federal TopGun #8  7/8 oz or some 1 oz #9 reloads ...


----------



## B Man (Aug 27, 2016)

Franchi Affinity 20ga


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 28, 2016)

If I can get over to Cairo, I will be shooting my new benilli 28 gauge.  If not, I will be shooting my older Franchi 28.


----------



## smoothie (Aug 28, 2016)

20g sxs


----------



## Powerline (Aug 29, 2016)

Stoeger M3000 just picked it up last week


----------



## 10gaMafia (Aug 29, 2016)

Belgian Browning O/U 20ga.  Wife is shooting here Yildiz 28ga O/U


----------



## tcoker (Aug 29, 2016)

Beretta Xtrema II


----------



## UncleLee (Aug 29, 2016)

My trusty Beretta EELL 12ga.


----------



## Forshaw3 (Aug 29, 2016)

ill be using my beretta a400 Xtreme and my 687 eell diamond pigeon. both in 12g


----------



## homey (Aug 30, 2016)

*dove gun*

Caesar Guerini Summit .410  32'' barrels


----------



## releehweoj (Sep 1, 2016)

Beretta Whitewing 20ga O/U


----------

